
Ask HN: How do you create your databases? - highhedgehog
Let&#x27;s keep it to traditional entity&#x2F;relationship databases.<p>How do you create you databases? Say that you are starting a new project, do you write all the SQL to generate dbs, tables views by hand, or do you use tools to, for instance, graphically create the tables and and then generate the SQL from that?<p>If so, what tools do you use?
======
gshdg
Build models using an ORM with a migration facility.

~~~
highhedgehog
any example?

~~~
gshdg
Django, Laravel

